# Hand railing wire?



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a couple locomotives missing handrail sections (Athearn Blue Box stuff). Can anyone recommend a type and gauge of wire that works well to fashion handrails?

Thanks!
JP


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I have wondered about using safety wire for handrails on trestles; I suppose it might work on engines, too.

It is easily available in two different gauges from Horror Freight. It is stainless, easily worked, and seemingly rigid enough although it might be better on stationary structures that do not see handling.


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for the recommendation, Nikola. 

“Horror Freight”...that gave me a good laugh!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i know what i used was a little smaller, and quite a bit harder than the stuff that comes with the blue box units ...
don't know the name for it, maybe 10 inches long with a pre applied black oxide finish, some kind of spring steel...
origionaly it was made for tying a label onto a farm machinery part, just wrap the wire around what ever ....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A strand of wire from 22 ga. hook up wire should suffice.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*guitar string*

most strings are too long for a guitar. So muscioans cut off the excess.
The spiral wrapping on most has to be removed leaving a strong stiff wire which work out better tha copper/soft wire IMHO


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

JP Most real RR handrails are 1-2" dia. So just find piano wire that size to scale. It can be bent w/ good pliers. But Athearn handrail sets do show up on eBay.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

lajrmdlr said:


> JP Most real RR handrails are 1-2" dia. So just find piano wire that size to scale. It can be bent w/ good pliers. But Athearn handrail sets do show up on eBay.


Piano wire comes on a roll. Might be kinda hard getting it perfectly straight. It works great for the Tortoise Machines when you have thick roadbed to go through.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought some "straight" wire from Jeff at The Train Tender. It was sized perfectly for my American Flyer. I believe that he has different sizes.in 1 fool lengths.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can get straight music wire in any size you like from K&S Precision Metals.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You can also pick up individual guitar strings at any music store, or a pack of six in various guages for $5.


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for all of the great ideas, gents!

JP


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Two more wire suggestions*



jpatti75 said:


> Thanks for all of the great ideas, gents!
> 
> JP


jpati75;

Sometimes its necessary to replace the vertical stanchions that hold the handrails as well as the handrails themselves. When doing this its very handy to be able to solder the wire handrails to the stanchions. Most of the prior replies, while quite good, don't suggest a type of wire that can be soldered. Brass wire and phosphor/bronze wire can be easily soldered. Brass wire in the small size you'll need fro handrails is very flexible. That means it may easily get bent out of shape when handling the locomotive. Phosphor/bronze wire is a little bit stiffer than brass, though not as rigid as the steel music wire that John suggested.
The tops of wire stanchions can be flattened before installation, and then wrapped around the handrail, and soldered making a strong permanent joint. 
I ordered the phosphor/bronze wire I use for making catenary from Amazon. It's inexpensive, solders easily and is quite strong. 
As you can see in the photo, it is sold as "Artistic Wire", for reasons unknown to me. In the background is some of the N-scale catenary I made with this wire.

Regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, steel wire can be soldered.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice find for phosphor bronze wire! Catenary been on my list for a long time. John, what do you use for flux to solder steel wire? Acid? Not on my solder station!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Rosin flux will work with steel just fine. Note that I said steel and I didn't say stainless steel!


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

traction fan said:


> jpati75;
> 
> Sometimes its necessary to replace the vertical stanchions that hold the handrails as well as the handrails themselves. When doing this its very handy to be able to solder the wire handrails to the stanchions. Most of the prior replies, while quite good, don't suggest a type of wire that can be soldered. Brass wire and phosphor/bronze wire can be easily soldered. Brass wire in the small size you'll need fro handrails is very flexible. That means it may easily get bent out of shape when handling the locomotive. Phosphor/bronze wire is a little bit stiffer than brass, though not as rigid as the steel music wire that John suggested.
> The tops of wire stanchions can be flattened before installation, and then wrapped around the handrail, and soldered making a strong permanent joint.
> ...


Great points on the stanchions and soldering. Appreciate the picture of the wire you used. Many years back my mother and grandmother used “Artistic Wire” to make decorative trees to sell at craft fairs. They used to have rolls of artistic wire everywhere...until they realized no one wanted to buy wire trees. :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I used nickel wire for these handrails as I had it in the right size, and I needed to insulate them for the TMCC upgrade. I replaced the stanchions with plastic as well. It had stainless steel, couldn't use that as it wasn't long enough to reach inside to the antenna connection.


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

I know what you mean. I got a GE-8-40C Diesel off Ebay a few years back that was missing a front handrail. I didn't notice it at the time - my bad. Anyway, I ended up buying a kit that had all the brass sections already cut. You're suppose to put it together with super glue, trim to fit and paint. I could only imagine what a nightmare that would have been. I thought about soldiering it, but boy that would have been just as tough. I would be pulling the hair out my head trying to soldier all those tiny pieces of wire together without leaving big globes everywhere. It would have looked more to scale though.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Rosin flux will work with steel just fine. Note that I said steel and I didn't say stainless steel!


No, for stainless you use a teeny-weeny TIG torch.


----------



## Old Growth (May 10, 2018)

Long ago in a past career I used to make orthodontic appliances, orthodontic wire can be found in various gauges a dental supply company should have what your after.


----------



## novy (Nov 29, 2018)

*railing wire*

I use wire from mig soldering, you have different size and once bent it keeps it's shape


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Another good tip. I hope with a little down time over the holidays I can try some of these out. Thanks.

JP


----------

